# Wireless: key:command not found

## klappstuhl

Hallo,

Habe mir mal streng (glaube ich doch) nach Anleitung meinen Wlan-Stick unter Gentoo installiert. Ich musste den rt73 Treiber verwenden (andere sollten mit meinem in keinem Fall funktionieren).

Netzwerkadapter: D-Link DWL-G122

Meine conf.d/net sieht so aus:

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3="s:XXX enc open"

preferred_aps=( "WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3" )

config_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3="-t 4"
```

Wobei XXX natürlich der richtige ASCII-Schlüssel ist, den ich hier natürlich nicht veröffentliche  :Smile: 

und wenn ich den folgenden Befehl ausführe passiert das:

```
user user # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/etc/conf.d/net: line 12: key_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=s:XXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"dhcp"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: `config_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=( "dhcp" )'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 12: key_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=s:XXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"dhcp"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: `config_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=( "dhcp" )'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 12: key_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=s:XXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"dhcp"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: `config_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=( "dhcp" )'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 12: key_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=s:XXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"dhcp"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: `config_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=( "dhcp" )'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 12: key_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=s:XXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"dhcp"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: `config_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=( "dhcp" )'           [ ok ]

/etc/conf.d/net: line 12: key_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=s:XXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"dhcp"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: `config_WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3=( "dhcp" )'

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   WEP key is not set for "WLAN-001A4FDF5CF3" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "NewMembersOnly" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

```

Ich habe also den Key gesetzt. Den Befehl "key" kennt er aber nicht und sagt mir dann schließlich, dass ich ihn doch nicht gesetzt habe. Wo liegt der Fehler?

----------

## bytenirvana

Die Zeile kommt häufig vor

```
/etc/conf.d/net: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `"dhcp"'
```

Vielleicht kannst du in diese Richtung nachschauen?

----------

## klappstuhl

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum die Konsole gleich vier mal die selbe Fehlermeldung ausgibt. Ich komme echt nicht weiter. Die DHCP-Zeile ist doch auch korrekt, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
# You can also override the interface settings found in /etc/conf.d/net

# per SSID - which is very handy if you use different networks a lot

#config_SSID="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_SSID="-t 5"

#routes_SSID=

#fallback_SSID=

```

Ist aus der net.example. Probier es also mal ohne die Klammern (auch wenn ich das auch so habe)

Tobi

----------

## klappstuhl

Hallo!

Danke für die Antwort, aber das Weglassen der Klammern brachte leider keinen Erfolg mit sich. Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um DHCP, sondern auch um das key-Kommando, mit welchem mein PC nichts anfangen kann. Da scheint irgendwas grundsätzlich zu fehlen oder nicht verlinkt zu sein.

Was genau macht Linux mit diesem "key"? Sucht es den Befehl in /usr/bin und findet ihn nicht?

----------

